# Stupid me



## silversaddle1 (Jun 10, 2016)

So I thought it would be a good idea to sort thru all the gold pins in the tub, trying to sort them by basic type so I could put them in jars and in the gun safe. Well, I'm about 1/5th of the way thru and I'm thinking I'm not going to have enough room in the safe. ya know, I thought it was going to suck to sort all these out, but it's not really that hard at all.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 10, 2016)

You still saving them up 8)


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Yeah, still pulling them in my spare time, watching tv, etc. I figure there may be over 80 pounds of them once they are all sorted and weighed. Then I still have a bunch of backplanes to strip. The good thing about them is unlike my dogs and horses, they don't eat anything!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 10, 2016)

Thats only 20 percent done?

Man-oh-man. 

What all did those come from? (if i may ask)

I recognize a couple of them, but the other ones are just beautiful unknowns.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nickvc (Jun 10, 2016)

Not a bad savings plan and if your cherry picking them they should have a good yield, I have seen them run at 8 grams + a kilo on certain types, mainly telecom gear, even standard pins will give you a nice little bonus.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jun 10, 2016)

my heart is bleeding for you


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 10, 2016)

Most is coming from telecom backplanes, huge EMC disk arrays, Networking gear. I do not pull anything that is not 100% plated and rarely will I do anything with soldered stuff. We are supposed to be picking up a huge disk arrya next week that has 3500 hard drives in it. It's huge! 3500 hard drives!


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jun 10, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Most is coming from telecom backplanes, huge EMC disk arrays, Networking gear. I do not pull anything that is not 100% plated and rarely will I do anything with soldered stuff. We are supposed to be picking up a huge disk arrya next week that has 3500 hard drives in it. It's huge! 3500 hard drives!



Holy cow... Thats massive.

The one i got recently would be a dwarf in comparison.
And the one i got is *huge*(im my mind), but its the only one I have been privileged to recycle.

I would love to see pictures when you get that behemoth.


----------



## Lou (Jun 10, 2016)

Cool. Look like they'd melt up real nice.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 10, 2016)

Glass jars..... UGH


----------



## g_axelsson (Jun 11, 2016)

What is the problem with glass jars?
As I understand it is just for storage.

Göran


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 11, 2016)

Plastic containers are cheaper.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 11, 2016)

g_axelsson said:


> What is the problem with glass jars?
> As I understand it is just for storage.
> 
> Göran



When something can go wrong it will. I can just see one of them breaking and all spilled on the floor.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> g_axelsson said:
> 
> 
> > What is the problem with glass jars?
> ...



It's fine, I have a Dyson!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 11, 2016)

silversaddle1 said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > g_axelsson said:
> ...



ROFLMAO.


----------



## jason_recliner (Jun 11, 2016)

patnor1011 said:


> Plastic containers are cheaper.


They cost exactly the same if you get them both for free!


----------



## modtheworld44 (Jun 11, 2016)

jason_recliner said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Plastic containers are cheaper.
> ...




jason_recliner

I agree,nothing beat's free!!!!



modtheworld44


----------



## UncleBenBen (Jun 11, 2016)

modtheworld44 said:


> I agree,nothing beat's free!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> modtheworld44



I don't know, I might have beat free last night. I went to pick up some computers from a guy that does part time repair from home. He was so happy to get rid of them he gave me 5 more for hauling them off.

So I guess I basically got paid to take free stuff!


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 14, 2016)

Very nice hoard. Will you be using an H2SO4 cell? It's really too bad sodium cyanide is so hard to get hold of. This would be the perfect job for it.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jun 14, 2016)

goldenchild said:


> Very nice hoard. Will you be using an H2SO4 cell? It's really too bad sodium cyanide is so hard to get hold of. This would be the perfect job for it.



No. I don't refine anything. I'll wait until gold peaks again and dump it all.


----------

